# Audiotape Hypnotherapy Treats Irritable Bowel



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

The URL for this article is: http://www.medscape.com/jobson/MedTrib/199...0.n11/DDW4.html FromMedical Tribune Audiotape Hypnotherapy Treats Irritable Bowel[Medical Tribune 40(11):13, 1999. ï¿½]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------ORLANDO, FL-A three-month course of self-administered audiotape hypnotherapy improved symptoms in 57 perhaps of patients who were being treated for irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), according to a study presented here at the Digestive Disease Week meeting last month. In-person hypnotherapy improved symptoms 67 percent.Alastair Forbes, M.D., and his colleagues at St. Mark's Hospital in London, England, tested audiotaped or in-person hypnotherapy sessions on 52 IBS patients who had not been helped by dietary or drug therapies. The researchers wanted to see if audiotape hypnotherapy is a realistic alternative to in-person therapy, which is more expensive. In this study improved symptoms in 67 percent of the patients.Twenty-seven of the patients were treated with audiotapes and 25 received in-person hypnotherapy. Patients using the audiotapes were told to listen to them daily. They met with a clinician after six weeks of treatment and at the end of the three-month course.The audiotapes were 30 minutes long and included standard relaxation techniques and visualization exercises.The team found that the tapes worked nearly as well as individual hypnotherapy sessions. After three months, symptoms improved in 67 percent of in-person hypnotherapy patients and 57 percent of those hypnotized by audiotape.The patients' average age was 37. The duration of their symptoms ranged from eight months to 40 years.Another group at the meeting, led by Wendy Gonsalkorale, M.D., reported a 25 percent improvement in symptoms in 75 percent of patients given hypnotherapy. Dr. Gonsalkorale is the manager of the hypnotherapy unit at the University Hospital of South Manchester. "Our groups are arriving at very similar results" she said. "Hypnotherapy is clearly very useful in patients who aren't being helped by more conventional treatments."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you Jean...this was pretty good in tht it gave a few more procedure details...will add it to my ever-growing bibliography!!Thanks a bunch..you are such a good researcher!!!







------------------"Cookies" alias Marilyn


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Interesting data comparison JeanG. Thanks. I may need those tapes when I go back to work! I'll listen to the tapes lying down in the bedroom, while I have the hubster vacuum the living room!







That'll be a switch! His audio-visualization tapes have been the TV all this while. Works for him! Maybe he can handle the vacuuming while he is watching the TV. Don't know what he will do when I have him clean the toilet though. Maybe flush a few times.







,







Jean, I just want to say that I am sorry if that icon I used offended you way back when. I took the icon as me grinning and bearing it, and not laughing at you. I hope we are okay now. I do respect all your input and am glad to be back on this BB. Hope you are doing well.M.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Moldie:What icon? LOL No, don't tell me. One of the advantages of getting older is that I forget things, which makes me a lot happier.







I'm doing fine, thanks, and I hope you are too.







JeanG


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Jean,I found this article especially interesting. The findings of this study show hypnotherapy to be less effective here than in any other study I have seen. Most studies have an improvement of 75% or more in symptoms in most if not all of the patients. This tape course had a much lower rate of improvement. My guess would be that the hypnosis is for relaxation rather than gut targeted. Targeting the digestive tract is the key to treating IBS with hypnotherapy. This is also why Mike's tapes have been so successful. The tapes used in the study were "30 minutes long and included standard relaxation techniques and visualization exercises." AZ


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2000)

Great article Jean! Where do you find these articles?I just ordered Mike's Hypno Tapes(9/10/00)and I can't wait to try them. I'll have to give my report on my experiences from doing both of the hypnotherapies-one from doing Mike's tape and the other from my private therapist! I'll let you know!Your friend,Brandi


----------

